# Doodles!



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a couple betta drawings I did tonight for fun..The rainbow-y one I might turn into a tattoo eventually, minus the waves, they suck LOL
The other two were just random fish outta my head.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the waves are cute though. They are good. Kinda remind me of a "tribal" style tattoo. I am wanting to cover a bad tattoo with a betta hopefully soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks!  tribal tattoos are pretty cool.
This is kinda the look I was going for, the waves anyway. No way anyone would ever catch me getting a koi tattoo haha


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks like what you did. I draw too so I get it. It's hard to like your own stuff and it's easy to critique. It's not a fish but this is one of my latest. I usually do portraits but I have been drawing disney characters lately.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww I love Wall-E  Great job


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

thanx i wish i could draw fish but I am no good at it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwe! I didnt think I could either, until I randomly whipped out that rainbow boy up there. I was amazed haha


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going to keep practicing. OMG, what captain just did was too cute. He layed in the entrance on his new castle. That would be a cute drawing...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL aww!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

HA my little mean dragon in his castle.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love the betta's  i have been working on someone called ghost from modern warfare2 or MW2 :-D








i just need to do the legs and am done ^-^ it looks way better in person, cam sucks >->" i base most of my art on video games


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Ohhhh ghostghostghostghostghost!!!! <3<3<3<3 Sorry I love him haha. When he died in the game, I cried for like 10 minutes. It was pretty sad. You're doing a great job! 
Heres 2 cod4 pieces I did that you might like  First one is called Wet work  Second is called War Pig


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMNOMNOMNOM!!!! 0-0 that is soo good better than mines :v am actually re-editing and need one more leg before i've finished


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey you're doing way better than I can haha. I've tried to draw ghost sooooo many times and I just get annoyed because I cant seem to do detailed people very well. You're one-up on me, and I'm 21!  Be sure to show it when it's done!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok i will  btw am only 13 lol, the ghost drawing is actually is for my dad since he aswell likes ghost XD and misses him


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i actually finished some halo (the game) drawings i have made up:























only the dog face not the armor XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

You're very good! I definitely couldnt do anything like that when I was 13 lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks but i have my difficulties in colors 0-0" and color blending


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no my problem is that i don't know how, no one never taught me


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Sometimes you can figure things out on your own  Or look it up online. I didnt have an art class until I was in grade 9 so most of my art I had to figure out on my own before then. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didnt. Major trial and error!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am not in 9th grade :T am in 8th, but i'll try


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay even though this isnt a betta, I reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally wanted to show it off haha. took me four hours to do the other day on a program called Gimp. I was watching Bambi 2 and couldn't resist the cuteness!!
Enjoy!  PS: Happy late Valentines Day! lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You did that on the GIMP? D: I wish I could do digital stuff XD You're really good.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha yeah!  Thank you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Here's a couple betta drawings I did tonight for fun..The rainbow-y one I might turn into a tattoo eventually, minus the waves, they suck LOL
> The other two were just random fish outta my head.


The first one is my favorite! He looks so cute. I think he is missing the pectoral fins though.

The second one is amazing! It looks like a tattoo and to me looks like a Japanese art piece! Great colors on him as well.

All of your art are just amazing.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL OMG He's totally is missing pectorals. FAIL. How the heck did I miss that?! I blame pregnancy brain. Haha.
Thanks though!! I might get the second one as a tattoo  I wanna get a betta, but since I can't decide on one colour type, i'll get it as rainbow-y as possible


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it sounds like a plan to me. The little guy without pectorals looks so cute and makes me wanna draw a bunch of them as females maybe.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha go for it! Always nice to release some art once in a while  They'd look cute as females


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey all, posting MORE betta art..haha! I sketched this out the other day and finally did something with it. Painted it with watercolour pencils and the black was done with a fine tipped sharpie and a micron pen


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome :-D love it!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow it looks amazing! I really like how you included the other tail types.

Do you think you can do a yin-yang betta kind of thing?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

1+^ 
i always wanted to try that


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i did a little doodle ;-) :


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's very nice. Did you use oil pastel for it? It looks more like a pastel than crayon.

I think I will try it with pencil.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i used chalk pastel


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That makes sense now. Good job!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks good BL1507!

I could try it a yin yang too!  Also..
OMFG. I have chalk pastels that I forgot about lmao. Maybe I should play with those too! Thanks for reminding me xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Looks good BL1507!
> 
> I could try it a yin yang too!  Also..
> OMFG. I have chalk pastels that I forgot about lmao. Maybe I should play with those too! Thanks for reminding me xD


Cool! It is going to be pretty interesting. Do you think you would only be able to use VT's as the yin-yang since their caudals drop down more? CT ones would be kind of difficult though as we both discussed O.O


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

For sure, veiltails would suit a yin yang really well. Crowntails would be ridiculous haha! It was hard enough to draw the one above! Though the whole sketch took me like 10 minutes, the painting and outlining took an hour or so


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> For sure, veiltails would suit a yin yang really well. Crowntails would be ridiculous haha! It was hard enough to draw the one above! Though the whole sketch took me like 10 minutes, the painting and outlining took an hour or so


I would guess so since it IS water color and I can't imagine trying to make sure it stays in the line and the paper doesnt crumple up.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

maybe halfmoons or delta's would be a better choice  and thanks, that was a quick sketch. it looks messy because it is "squared" chalk pastels


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Veiltails actually worked REALLY well!  Being the "Classic" betta, it worked really well too. I did ANOTHER betta tonight, which also included a yin yang but it has colour in it. Here ya go!










The colour got washed out SO bad..It's supposed to be blue, green, yellow and orange fins with a blue body


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the yin and yang one! Great drawing! I love your style. Also the last picture, you can definitely see the color on him!

You're right the yin yang VT's do work so well!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

better than mines


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol thank you!! I had fun doing these  The first one I posted on another page, the one with the four different tail types, a friend of mine bought off me last night because she liked it so much


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol i would've too :-D if i had the money


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

lol thanks! Nice to hear that


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How big was it?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

It's about the size of computer paper, 8.5x11" i think..Maybe a little bigger haha. I dont have it down here with me


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well a computer paper is a nice sized drawing.


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

Loving ur art...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautifulbetta i got to finish ghost  : well besides that little white spot on his side, but it's 99% done lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks IceyRose!! 

BL1507: Ghost came out awesome!! Makes me wanna play some mw2 haha


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks iceyrose )


----------

